# How Stoned Are You??



## Roddy (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought a steamroller-type pipe, the carb works great for joints, I use the bowl as a carb.It's a smooth hitter that really packs a wallop, I didn't realize just how big a wallop though until I lost my lighter...

Right hand is holding the steamroller, left hand has done a cursory pat search of both pockets and I've already started checking the floor and desk while trying to keep my senses after that last hit. Another cursory left hand pat-down (you'd think I'd put the steamroller down??) and even put my left hand into my left pocket...nothing. Ask my son and smoking partner where my lighter may be, he enters the search briefly before spotting the darned thing...

in my left hand  :giggle: :huh: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: 

How think do you stoned I am?? What's your craziest stoned moment (and that one now beats the time my friend rolls her window down and asks the approaching cop "what's wrong ociffer"  yeah, just like I typed it)??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 30, 2011)

very


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 30, 2011)

It's Hash Sunday for me. Been bubblebagging it for the last 3 hours, and i'm lit........... Pretty stoked how the hash is turning out too


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a chunk of that bud dipped in hash tincture.  This may have been a mistake.  The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror is coming on.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm eating Dorito's and M&M's......what?...... why's everybody looking at me?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2011)

not stoned enough---i need my some of that us govt sponsored emergency room herb---


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2011)

You know your stoned when you go to roll a joint and have to remove the one in your mouth to lick the paper.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 30, 2011)

About a year and a half ago, my ex-fiance, her 3yo child, and I were going to go out to a movie one night. I always keep my wallet in my back right pocket and have gotten into the habit of tapping my right cheek before I leave the house to ensure I have my wallet in my pants. Prior to going to the movie, I'd stepped outside for a smoke while my ex was getting her daughter ready. When I came back in, I threw on a jacket and got ready myself. And, as always, before we were to leave I tapped my right cheek... no wallet.

I turned around and asked my ex if she had it or if she'd seen it. no, to my dismay. We were heading out to see Avatar, as I rememeber it, a movie I really wanted to see, so I'd started to get a little upset that my wallet was missing. After about 5 minutes of watching me make an *** of myself ranting and raving about someone having stolen my wallet, my ex casually informed me that I was holding my wallet in my left hand.



-nasty


----------



## mjrivers (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so high I struggled to read ur post get nasty haha, but for the past 6 hrs I've hit 4 steam rollers (2 topped with keef), packed 4 vapes, a blunt n a fat J. So I'm floating hahaha


----------



## Roddy (Nov 1, 2011)

Good and stoned tonight, smoking some OG and loving life! A few steamrollers, a little finger hash and some Red Wings HOCKEY...can't get better, can it?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2011)

Satori in the vape, i am boring but happy.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Good and stoned tonight, smoking some OG and loving life! A few steamrollers, a little finger hash and some Red Wings HOCKEY...can't get better, can it?


 
only if the red wings lose,:rofl:   oops, now I did it. :bolt:


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Satori in the vape, i am boring but happy.


 I know I hve a long list but Satori will be bumped to the top of that list. I am working on the wife to green light a bean purchase.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Satori in the vape, i am boring but happy.



I am smoking on some Satori too Rose.  It has such a nice taste and high....one of my faves.

The older you get, the more boring is okay...I love days with no drama.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 1, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> only if the red wings lose,:rofl:   oops, now I did it. :bolt:



:rofl:

Changed to Orange Bud, sweet smoke there too!!!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 3, 2011)

Ripping on an OG through the steamroller...wake and bake for sure!!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 10, 2011)

Last night was an amazingly high night, we decided to make some pumpkin mj bread....YUM! Although you could still taste a bit of the mj, it was great and really put on the buzz!!! Lunch will be great today!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 14, 2011)

I am extremely baked right now.  I refused my afternoon pain meds today, as I am trying to get off the opiates.  My home health nurse, went to get some dinner, and my neighbor came over to smoke.  He rolled me three doobs, of some "grand daddy purp,"  and we burned one down, in my flowering room.  The ventilation with carbon filter keeps the smell down.  He helped me get back to bed, and went home.  After he left, I was looking for my 2 remaining joints.  I couldn't find them anywhere.  I was kind of freaked, as I didn't want my home health nurse to find them.  Well, she came back from dinner, and I was trying not to act too stoned.  She started giggling, and said she felt like a fool.  She said,  "I have been going to blaze a bowl on my dinner breaks, because I didn't want you to know that I smoked."  I ask her why she decided to come clean?  She giggled, and pulled the 2 joints I had tucked behind my ears out, and said that "these might have something to do with it."  We both had a good laugh.  She now understands why I have been refusing the afternoon dose of dilaudid, that has been prescribed.  I told her how I didn't want to deal with the withdrawals when the doctor reduced my dosage, and she agreed to help me ween myself off.  I will take tonights dose, but we will try burning one in the morning, instead of my morning dose, and see how I handle the pain.

HomieHogleg
P.S.  For those that don't know, I had a bad motorcycle wreck 6 weeks ago, spent a month in the hospital, and am now recovering at home.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> I am extremely baked right now.  I refused my afternoon pain meds today, as I am trying to get off the opiates.  My home health nurse, went to get some dinner, and my neighbor came over to smoke.  He rolled me three doobs, of some "grand daddy purp,"  and we burned one down, in my flowering room.  The ventilation with carbon filter keeps the smell down.  He helped me get back to bed, and went home.  After he left, I was looking for my 2 remaining joints.  I couldn't find them anywhere.  I was kind of freaked, as I didn't want my home health nurse to find them.  Well, she came back from dinner, and I was trying not to act too stoned.  She started giggling, and said she felt like a fool.  She said,  "I have been going to blaze a bowl on my dinner breaks, because I didn't want you to know that I smoked."  I ask her why she decided to come clean?  She giggled, and pulled the 2 joints I had tucked behind my ears out, and said that "these might have something to do with it."  We both had a good laugh.  She now understands why I have been refusing the afternoon dose of dilaudid, that has been prescribed.  I told her how I didn't want to deal with the withdrawals when the doctor reduced my dosage, and she agreed to help me ween myself off.  I will take tonights dose, but we will try burning one in the morning, instead of my morning dose, and see how I handle the pain.
> 
> HomieHogleg
> P.S.  For those that don't know, I had a bad motorcycle wreck 6 weeks ago, spent a month in the hospital, and am now recovering at home.



Bro I didn't know....that sucks. I hope you are getting better. Glad to see you hve a cool nurse. I wiped out on a bike like 10 years ago.....was painful for a long time afterward. Get well bro.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn HHL, hope you get better soon. Dilaudid is a heinous one to get off of. Cool deal with the nurse. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro I didn't know....that sucks. I hope you are getting better. Glad to see you hve a cool nurse. I wiped out on a bike like 10 years ago.....was painful for a long time afterward. Get well bro.



It's all good bro.  
I swerved to miss a deer, and hit a tree instead.  Broke both legs, my right arm, busted my ribcage up pretty good, lost my spleen, and badly bruised the diaphragm muscle.  But the way I look at it, I AM ALIVE!!!!  Of course everything in my rooms was dead, when I got out of the hospital.  My neighbor, will be helping me out until I can get going again.  Though the nurse is cool about smoking, I would rather not try and grow with her around.  
I have found heavy indica does as good a job of relieveing the pain as the opiates, and will not have the nasty withdrawals.  Another benefit of getting off the opiates, is that I no longer see the purple cat at the end of my bed.:aok:  I was having some pretty strange hallucinations with that dilaudid.
Have a great week
HomieHogleg


----------



## Roddy (Nov 14, 2011)

*HomieHogleg
P.S. For those that don't know, I had a bad motorcycle wreck 6 weeks ago, spent a month in the hospital, and am now recovering at home*

Oh wow, very sorry to hear this, glad you were able to "walk away" (so to speak) though!

I'm selling my motorcycle, didn't even license it this year and had no desire to ride. I bought the bike brand new in '06 and gave my best friend my old one so I had a riding partner...he was killed on it a couple years ago when a trucker turned in front of him. People just don't watch nor care enough for the bikers to be safe, really hard to enjoy a ride when you're too busy watching your arse.

My friend, Godspeed on the recovery and please be safe out there!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 14, 2011)

wow, I'm so stoned I almost posted that twice...


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *HomieHogleg
> P.S. For those that don't know, I had a bad motorcycle wreck 6 weeks ago, spent a month in the hospital, and am now recovering at home*
> 
> Oh wow, very sorry to hear this, glad you were able to "walk away" (so to speak) though!
> ...


Man sorry to hear of your loss.  
My dad ask me the other day, if I was going to give up riding.  My honest answer is,"I don't know."  I love riding, but there is so much out there, that is out of the riders control.  You can't control the folks in cages, you can't control others domestic pets, and you can't control wildlife.  This is my third bad wreck, in over 35 years of riding.  It was by far the worst.  I am content to be alive, though the pain gets to me some time.  I am not sure I will regain the level of mobility needed, to safely ride, again.  I am not sure that I want to ride again.  Baby Doll, my 52 panhead, is totaled, and I am not sure I can fall in love with another bike like I loved her.  I did a frame up restoration on her 10 years ago, and she has given me many miles of pleasure since then.   I have a 41 Indian Scout, and a 57 Indian Chief in my shop now, that I have been working on the last few years.  So I may ride in the future.  Only time will tell.  My friends and family, that don't ride, keep asking me if I have learned my lesson yet.  My friends that do ride, are telling me that they can't wait till I am well enough to go for a ride with them again.  But only I will know when it is time for me to hang up the helmet and leathers and call it quits.  This may be the time, but I will not know for sure until I recover enough to make that choice.  But back to the topic of this thread.  
      I am so stoned right now, that I forgot that I was in pain.  I did not have my morning or afternoon pain meds, but have been smoking every hour or so since I got up this morning.  I have been having some mild withdrawal symptoms, so my nurse has told me we will try a half dosage before bed.  She will be staying the night tonight, to monitor my condition, and will give me the other half of the dose if it is needed.  She is concerned that I am trying to quit the opiates too fast, and is worried that the withdrawals will be too severe.  I am pretty strong willed, but I fear she is right about this.  I have seen opiate withdrawals first hand when a friend got off smack a few years back, and it is rough.  I am so stoned right now, that I forgot what this thread was about, and was rambling again.
Peace Out
HomieHogleg


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 15, 2011)

the first time i ever smoked BHO i went out on my wakeboard boat later that day with my wife and her friend, her first time with us, and i forgot to put the plug in and the boat began to take on tons of water and I barly got it on the trailer to safety!!! weeeww!! close one....i ve had the boat 5 years and never forgot once.....

....now i pretty much smoke only BHO daily!!!! especially when i get low on herb between harvest!!! LOL


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Nov 15, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> the first time i ever smoked BHO i went out on my wakeboard boat later that day with my wife and her friend, her first time with us, and i forgot to put the plug in and the boat began to take on tons of water and I barly got it on the trailer to safety!!! weeeww!! close one....i ve had the boat 5 years and never forgot once.....
> 
> ....now i pretty much smoke only BHO daily!!!! especially when i get low on herb between harvest!!! LOL



LOL I have done that before.  If you realize it soon enough, and can get the boat planed out, most of the water will run out the plug, and you will have less to deal with back at the ramp.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah it was funny while we drank a case of beer waiting for the water to drain out!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice and stoned this morning, toked on some PE and am now playing COD MW3!!


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

Not stoned enough...


----------



## mjrivers (Nov 18, 2011)

going for round three before i go to bed haha. white rhino has me feelin so numb right now its great.:48: just made my friend tap for the first time in 8 yrs lol


----------



## Roddy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wake and bake, PE through the steamroller....and some finger hash!!


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 19, 2011)

When I lived in Vegas, I had a friend who didn't get high.  She drank and partied with us but never smoked.  While we were working one night I told her I was going out for a smoke if she would like to join in.  She did and we went back to work.  About 15 min. later she came over and said "everyone is looking at me.  I laughed and told her she was paranoid and no one is looking at you.  After a few times of going through this I decided to watch her and see what was up.  Again, she comes over and says " I swear, they are all looking at me.  I said "Kitty" your standing under the keno board.  LOL:giggle: :laugh: :48:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Wake and bake steamroller filled with vanilla kush finger hash! :stoned: :stoned:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 5, 2016)

Very :bongin:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 7, 2017)

:bump:


----------

